# Articulations and Symbols



## Dave McD (Sep 2, 2020)

I was excited to hear the Berlin Strings excite a Portamento in a demo of the various string libraries.
The demo was created by the impressive Oscar Composer (who hasn't gotten his yet... but clearly has goals).



You can hear the gut wrenching portamento's in bars 11 and 12 at 1:20. So, now I'm focused in that one detail and only the "First Chairs" Product has the same execution. The rest are all too timid for this one piece of music. They miss the "money shot".

So, I find the Adagio for Strings MIDI file and import it. Then copy the 1st violins into a "Tina Guo Cello" instrument and listen to the portamentos. Have you tried it? What do you think? I'll wait before giving you my opinion. This one feature... one feature took Berlin's products from my 3rd rated product to #1. "Adagio for Strings" just wrench me every time and I want that lever to pull when i need it: Portamento slide into the climax and full voice.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Dave McD (Sep 2, 2020)

The demo was created by the impressive "Oscar Composer". I just like the effect on an emotional level
so thanks for your insights on how real performers would interpret the notation.

The key choice is "Oscar Composers' and he transcribed the music from a recording and likely selected
or transposed to this particular key. I'm not that fastidious about the source materials myself but I do respond to the sounds and will lay down my money accordingly.

So, much to learn and this has helped. I spend the afternoon writing notations for "Tina Guo" and she's
somewhere in the middle and it depends on the intervals and the start end notes which means it's "recording dependent. She's a very romantic player and some works and some is bit too much. Long notes show obvious "bowing" artifacts that a musician would never expose. This technology is full of tradeoffs but still (for IOS) stunning in it's versimilitude. I'd never get real musicians to render my sketches. Who does?


----------

